# Normal for gas to leak out when priming?



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

My carb leaks a bit of fuel when I prime it beyond four pushes. I have heard that's normal. Is it really, and why?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Dannoman said:


> My carb leaks a bit of fuel when I prime it beyond four pushes. I have heard that's normal. Is it really, and why?


Yup, that's normal. Don't prime more than the book says, maybe try one less and see what happens.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

skutflut said:


> Yup, that's normal. Don't prime more than the book says, maybe try one less and see what happens.



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

Yea definitely normal. nothing to worry about. My Ariens Deluxe 28 SHO does the same if I prime it more that twice.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

donyboy73 has a vid on that and shows why it happens, yup its normal.
fyi, if using electric start my manual states "not" to prime


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Getting back to my second question: Why do the bowls leak when primed?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

because the primer forces air into the carb which forces fuel up and out


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

Dannoman said:


> Getting back to my second question: Why do the bowls leak when primed?


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

vinnycom said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlFoUZt8nYc


Excellent! That Donnyboy is terrific. Nice to hear him say "Don't panic." :goodjob:


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Dannoman said:


> Getting back to my second question: Why do the bowls leak when primed?


The gas is dripping from the carb throat, not the bowl.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't stop priming until it leaks....


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

cranman said:


> I don't stop priming until it leaks....


i don't really agree with that. on the old flat head 4 strokes ya something like that never hurts but i really don't think that would be good advice for any new snowblowers with the overhead valve engine. the carb sit pretty level with the intake. could possibly fill a cylinder with gas which is never good


----------

